# 40-60 Miles out Port A



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

My partner and I will be heading out of PA tomorrow morning. We have one full year of offshore fishing under our belt and have got snapper and kings covered. I myself am dying to catch an Amber Jack but any large game fish would be awesome. I have Hilton and I'm not asking for #s but would greatly appreciate any words from the wise!


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

If you can make it to Sunrise or Tequila rigs or any rigs that are in 200ft+, there you will find the amberjack that you're seeking!

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

Appreciate that but I should have been more specific. My question is more targeting tactics and not fishing numbers. Thanks anyways


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Sunrise and tequila are way too far from Port A. Use live bait or jigs. Live bait is the way to go if you have some. Blue runners being the preferred bait but large pin fish, piggy pearch or Mullet also work well. Contact these guys to get you some leaders. They can probably give you some tips also. Jigs work well but catch a lot of smaller fish.
But you do need the location. Location is the key.

http://www.jboffshoretackle.com/


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks a ton. This is the info I am looking for in this thread. Depth, line, when to troll, when to drift, what to look for in weedlines. I know how important locations are but I have Enouph maps and have most of the #s of the popular sights and don't expect to get secret spots on a public thread.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

300# Leader Mono, with 16/0 Circle hook on one end, 300# Swivel about 1 foot up, then more 300# Leader, about 4 feet with a 10 oz egg weight, then another 300# swivel. Tie that to a reel with at least 80 pound test on it. Get in abot 200-400 ft of water at a rig or underwater structure of sorts, use live bait only. Hard tail, Mullet, Shad, Piggy... drop the bait down about 50 ft... wait.. no bite 50 more feet and so on until you get to the bottom.. make it to the bottom.. sit there and wait for a big grouper or snapper... Ohh... when you hook up.. Get Away from the structure!!


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Tiny. Really appreciate the detail!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't know about the live bait only. We have jigged up plenty of AJs.


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

DRILHER said:


> Don't know about the live bait only. We have jigged up plenty of AJs.


X2


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

Were you jigging for sport or do you think sometimes jigs are more effective than live bait? I wan't to go with the most effective method until I have landed a couple.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Joshua Joseph said:


> Were you jigging for sport or do you think sometimes jigs are more effective than live bait? I wan't to go with the most effective method until I have landed a couple.


 Live bait is the most effective for about everything.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Joshua, you might wanna ask your bud Limegri the co-ordinates of they're # 1 secret spot 26 miles out of PA . 

Y'all might find the Kat or the Wharf to throw ya some cheerios as life savers . 
The most effective method is to try evereything you can get your hands on. If you can grab some hard tails throw em down & have your partner jigging at the same time...think commotion bud , means bait , bait is what predators feed on most of the time.

of course a great attitude towards other boats fishing one same spot LOL


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

Bahaha CHEERIOS! Having a lot of commotion makes since and I hear ya on the pot-licking. Thanks Josh


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

exactly..commotion is the key Bro , makes SENSE right . Glad I helped you lol


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Get Hilton's or Ripcharts and watch the color changes and temp changes find a rip and troll ballyhoo and illander.


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

I have Hilton and I have watched the tutorials. What is more important temp change or color change? When there are a lot of weeds and you can't troll, where do you start your drift? Are you looking for any particular bait in the weeds? What areas do you ignore?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Bigger the bait... bigger the fish. Don't be scared to use a 12 - 18" bait... just be ready to hold on!


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

And If I am jigging with spinning gear near structure what size braid should I use? Top shot ect? I have a lot of 50# braid and I want to use it. Is 50 heavy enouph braid?


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

It's a quantum cabo 60 on a Trevala medium light medium fast.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

50 would be light for pulling AJs out of a rig


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't fish out of Port A but can offer a little advice of what i would do...
Hit the 40 fathom line, find rocks, drop blue runners start upper third of water column and work deeper. Like someone else said if you hit bottom let it sit for a bit.


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks again for all the help. With any luck will be out in 200'+ out of PA if anyone want to chime in on the radio.. 68.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Joshua Joseph said:


> And If I am jigging with spinning gear near structure what size braid should I use? Top shot ect? I have a lot of 50# braid and I want to use it. Is 50 heavy enouph braid?


50 is good if you have plenty of room away from a rig, and if you can hook up in the upper water column.. I use 80# on both my small jigging rod, and my bigger, live bait rig.


----------



## crowsnest (Apr 21, 2014)

Great thread. I am moving my rig down to Rockport next month, and glad to see the information flowing. I could use all the help as well.


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

Tiny said:


> 50 is good if you have plenty of room away from a rig, and if you can hook up in the upper water column.. I use 80# on both my small jigging rod, and my bigger, live bait rig.


Thanks Tiny.. 50 will be replaced with 80. Yesterday, I went with the 50 and we hooked up with several Jack Cravalles. For the longest they would not take anything we were offering! Decided to top shot my 50 lb braid with 80lb flouro and a small hook and got bit. We lost several and managed to land one 20+#er. I use the Albright knot for flouro to braid. Is there any tips for tying heavy flouro to smaller diameter braid? Should I retie after every fish?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

If you tie the albrite with a lot more loops then the drawing on the back of a wire pack, you'll do better. I went to BV about a month ago and hit the Braid everytime, even had 1 fish on that stripped at least a couple hundred yards off... got it all back, never came untied. Not a whole lot of stuff can get away from that 80#.


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

Tiny said:


> If you tie the albrite with a lot more loops then the drawing on the back of a wire pack, you'll do better. I went to BV about a month ago and hit the Braid everytime, even had 1 fish on that stripped at least a couple hundred yards off... got it all back, never came untied. Not a whole lot of stuff can get away from that 80#.


So you never feel the need to use fluorocarbon? What situation would you use fluoro? I hear some people saying when times are tough fluoro makes the difference. Also we had a very hard time catching live bait. Other than sabiki and cast net do you have any advice on catching good live bait?


----------



## BrownieNPadre (Feb 23, 2013)

Got this AJ on a 300 gram jig on a 80# top shot that he wore out!


----------



## BrownieNPadre (Feb 23, 2013)

Caught on Tuesday.


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

work4wind said:


> Caught on Tuesday.


I would be smiling for a month if I caught that fish! Was the top shot 80# fluoro?


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't worry about the flouro. AJ aren't typically leader shy. If you are fishing around a rig you'll lose enough gear to the rig and toothy critters that it's better to just use leader material instead of flouro.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

asher said:


> Don't worry about the flouro. AJ aren't typically leader shy. If you are fishing around a rig you'll lose enough gear to the rig and toothy critters that it's better to just use leader material instead of flouro.


X2 on that. I only use fluro for Tuna. I use 150 mono for most everything else on a jig.


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

DRILHER said:


> X2 on that. I only use fluro for Tuna. I use 150 mono for most everything else on a jig.


This is good news...to my wallet! If you are fishing 80# braid joined with heavy 100-150# fluoro or mono what knot would you use? The diameter of the lines are so different.. Is there anything special that you do? I just want to have confidence in my knot when I crank down on my drag.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Albright works great for me! I use 80 power pro and 150 mono leader


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

Good deal. I had a Jack brake me off at my knot and it's been bothering me. It was 50# braid to 80# fluoro. I't hadn't made it to the rig yet.. Guess I was just putting to much brakes on him.


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Joshua Joseph said:


>


Nice Jack....first one ? Awesome to eat lol


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes first one. And tasted great.. Just fried in peanut oil! Couldn't have tasted better!



NOT


----------



## BrownieNPadre (Feb 23, 2013)

Gluconda said:


> If you can make it to Sunrise or Tequila rigs or any rigs that are in 200ft+, there you will find the amberjack that you're seeking!
> 
> Good luck and be safe!


Nope just mono. Looks for cut off rig/ jig or drop live bait on a super strong leader at 100-150 ft. They are down there


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

work4wind said:


> Nope just mono. Looks for cut off rig/ jig or drop live bait on a super strong leader at 100-150 ft. They are down there


Great Thanks. Any help on catching live bait when live bait is not easy to catch?


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

A long blue silver jitterbug jig like the OTI might be the ticket when bait is hard to find.
Jig them as fast as you can


----------



## harrybastard (Jan 22, 2013)

Find the bait ball on your fish finder and work a Sabiki down the water column until you start to get bumped. Bring them up and return back to same area with Sabiki. 

Personally, we like to bridle our blue runners and drift them on the rig at sunrise in at least 200 ft of water.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Joshua Joseph said:


> So you never feel the need to use fluorocarbon? What situation would you use fluoro? I hear some people saying when times are tough fluoro makes the difference. Also we had a very hard time catching live bait. Other than sabiki and cast net do you have any advice on catching good live bait?


I try to fish as simple and cheap as possible, especially when you have the chance of losing at least $5 every time you drop. Flourocarbon ain't cheap. As stated before, Aj's, Grouper and most other fish really aren't leader shy, I always go big for big fish, with the exception of King, Ling and Dolphin. Ling and Dolphin, I just use a 6/0 short shank hook tied directly to my 80# mono top shot, that's easy to get in their mouth and wide enough to get a good hookset. Kings, 3 ft of 80 # single strand steel with a 7/0 - 9/0 J hook.

I've fished with Flouro at the floaters and it just ticks me off when the cudas or sharks tear my leader up, so I've pretty much just stuck with regular mono lately.

As far as bait goes.. no other techniques than what you mentioned, Sabiki is generally the only way to go, unless you have a really fast sinking net and the bait is boiling on top. With the clear water out their it's really easy for them to see the net and swim outta the way.. however, if you want to make sure you have something alive before you head out, hit up the cleaning tables at the docks, they are usually loaded with pinfish, and they make excellent bait as well.


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

Tiny you are the MVP of this Thread. Appreciate the detail.


----------



## RobATX (Apr 5, 2011)

Tiny said:


> 300# Leader Mono, with 16/0 Circle hook on one end, 300# Swivel about 1 foot up, then more 300# Leader, about 4 feet with a 10 oz egg weight, then another 300# swivel. Tie that to a reel with at least 80 pound test on it. Get in abot 200-400 ft of water at a rig or underwater structure of sorts, use live bait only. Hard tail, Mullet, Shad, Piggy... drop the bait down about 50 ft... wait.. no bite 50 more feet and so on until you get to the bottom.. make it to the bottom.. sit there and wait for a big grouper or snapper... Ohh... when you hook up.. Get Away from the structure!!


When Tiny says 300# swivel he's not exaggerating. I have lost multiple AJ from 120# swivels getting straightened out. Now I use only 400# - in other words - unless you live in Port A, Academy will not have the swivels you need.


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

RobATX said:


> When Tiny says 300# swivel he's not exaggerating. I have lost multiple AJ from 120# swivels getting straightened out. Now I use only 400# - in other words - unless you live in Port A, Academy will not have the swivels you need.


Just got off the phone with a guy who builds leaders here in San Antonio. He is making me 6 of these Amberjack/Grouper Leaders. They will be crimped and built to Tiny's specs with the exception that he only has 400# swivels and 8oz EW are the biggest he had so I went with 2*5oz. He is charging me 8$ a piece. Sounds like a good deal..:cheers:


----------



## RobATX (Apr 5, 2011)

Joshua Joseph said:


> Just got off the phone with a guy who builds leaders here in San Antonio. He is making me 6 of these Amberjack/Grouper Leaders. They will be crimped and built to Tiny's specs with the exception that he only has 400# swivels and 8oz EW are the biggest he had so I went with 2*5oz. He is charging me 8$ a piece. Sounds like a good deal..:cheers:


I should clarify... I was using a snap swivel on the end of my braid to change tackle quickly.... That is what straightened out.


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

RobATX said:


> I should clarify... I was using a snap swivel on the end of my braid to change tackle quickly.... That is what straightened out.


Gotcha. I will be using 80# mono on a senator 6/0. I'm thinking a Palomar Knot to my premade leader should be quick and easy.


----------



## Shuff05 (Mar 24, 2014)

Joshua Joseph said:


> Gotcha. I will be using 80# mono on a senator 6/0. I'm thinking a Palomar Knot to my premade leader should be quick and easy.


I'm gonna show you that slip knot that I like. As long as you wet the line before tightening, the line strength and knot are pinnacle.


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

I do need a good knot for when I can't tie a Palomar.. Which is often.


----------



## RobATX (Apr 5, 2011)

Joshua Joseph said:


> Gotcha. I will be using 80# mono on a senator 6/0. I'm thinking a Palomar Knot to my premade leader should be quick and easy.


If you are using a wind-on leader and you're not happy with how the Palomar knot travels through the guides on your rod I would try a Bimini twist... takes a little practice but it's seamless and won't get caught up. There's good instruction on YouTube. Don't worry about it if you're not going to use a wind-on and will have a short leader.


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

RobATX said:


> If you are using a wind-on leader and you're not happy with how the Palomar knot travels through the guides on your rod I would try a Bimini twist... takes a little practice but it's seamless and won't get caught up. There's good instruction on YouTube. Don't worry about it if you're not going to use a wind-on and will have a short leader.


Thanks. I will practice the Bimini and see if I can pull it off. If your regular swivel is already tied to your mainline and you can't tie a Palomar knot what is the quickest and most efficient knot to tie the leader line to swivel?


----------



## RobATX (Apr 5, 2011)

That's where the snap swivel comes in  Obviously if you're fishing for swordfish don't use them but a 400lb snap swivel will not straighten out on anything you're going to catch at that range. I do 100lb braid to 120lb 20ft wind-on leader (with a Bimini twist) to the snap swivel on every rod. Then I can pull whatever rig I want out of my tackle box and clip it on... No knot tying on a bumpy boat and I know all my knots are solid because I prepared them at home. I'm sure some guys will disagree but works for me


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Saturday... 55 pounds*


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Stud AJ's!! 
Good Job folks!


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

Who caught that for you roger lol nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

Tiny said:


>


Oh yesss! That's what I'm talkin bout right there!


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

Tiny said:


> 300# Leader Mono, with 16/0 Circle hook on one end, 300# Swivel about 1 foot up, then more 300# Leader, about 4 feet with a 10 oz egg weight, then another 300# swivel. Tie that to a reel with at least 80 pound test on it. Get in abot 200-400 ft of water at a rig or underwater structure of sorts, use live bait only. Hard tail, Mullet, Shad, Piggy... drop the bait down about 50 ft... wait.. no bite 50 more feet and so on until you get to the bottom.. make it to the bottom.. sit there and wait for a big grouper or snapper... Ohh... when you hook up.. Get Away from the structure!!




Had 6 of these guys made. Hope to test them out soon on something similar to that's rig donkey you landed there.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Those are lots a fun on da jig ... nice donkey!


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

For braid to mono/fluro especially if you are jigging with a leader you plan on reeling on to the spool I'd suggest the page ranking knot. get you a cheap fly tying bobbin from bass pro or academy and a weighted spool and you should be able to tie it pretty easily with some video assistance on youtube. When fishing around rig legs for grouper and aj's i like to use at least 25 feet of leader. I typically use something 125 lb ande since its pretty abrasion resistant and easier on the wallet.

for tying knots in heavy mono/fluro i like to use the centuri knot
http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/centauri-knot


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

aggie82josh said:


> For braid to mono/fluro especially if you are jigging with a leader you plan on reeling on to the spool I'd suggest the page ranking knot. get you a cheap fly tying bobbin from bass pro or academy and a weighted spool and you should be able to tie it pretty easily with some video assistance on youtube. When fishing around rig legs for grouper and aj's i like to use at least 25 feet of leader. I typically use something 125 lb ande since its pretty abrasion resistant and easier on the wallet.
> 
> for tying knots in heavy mono/fluro i like to use the centuri knot
> http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/centauri-knot


right on...kudos to you


----------

